# regaining reality



## Guest (Oct 6, 2005)

I haven't been to this site in a while. But I suppose you could say I've partially "regained reality".

I remember the moment I first felp DP in church on a Sunday. I was about to go into full panic mode when I just kind of numbed myself. The feeling never really went away and the DP got worse. Coming to this site just made it worse because I was thinking about it all the time. I checked every update whenever I could get online and talked to everyone from the site. It was comforting but I have a feeling it just made me think about it more which made it worse.

continuing...I had DP the summer before junior year and pretty much all of junior year (in high school). I'm a senior now and this past summer I got a job at the beginning of the summer. I'm very involved with my church youth group. I'm bust applying to colleges. I work every weekend and go out with my friends whenever I can. I don't have much free time to surf the web like I used to.

I guess my point is that sometime after getting involved in everything I realized it was helping my DP. I wasn't spending 5 hours a day looking up information on it, I'm too busy with other things.

When I think about it enough, I ask those same questions I used to (Is that really me in the mirror? Why Am I here?) All those annoying questions with unsatisfying answers. When I have things to do, goals to achieve, friends to go out with it's a lot easier to live life than to think about life. I guess just challenge yourself out of your comfort zone. Do something to keep yourself busy. DP won't go away over night. I still have DP. But it sure does help a lot. and what do you have to lose.

Good luck to everyone..I know what youre feeling and please just hang in there!


----------



## Blake (Aug 10, 2004)

Immerse yourself in as much activity as you possibly can. School, church, work, play, music, family, friends. books, movies, art, blah blah, anything. Devour it whether it feels real or fake.

It can be really terrifying at first, but you must feed on real life in order to starve your DP.

For me, DP was a loop. You must jam everything you can into this loop to break the cycle.

Its tough when you dont know where to start. Its terrifying to get out of bed... You cant look at other people... Give yourself a break and be patient. Start small. Do what you can now.


----------

